# Anyone Used Yard Mastery Granular Fertilizers?



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

I'm looking for any feedback from anyone that has used Yard Mastery granular fertilizers, mostly Flagship (24-0-6) or Freedom (17-7-6), or stress blend.

I believe these are primarily marketed and sold through Allyne Hane, the Lawn Care Nut/Yard Mastery.

Thanks


----------



## Crosbot87 (Apr 5, 2021)

I'd advise against them. They have a lot of "oxides" and filler "bio-nite" that aren't doing anything for the grass plant. Based off of N costs alone, it's one of the most expensive fertilizers available. Lowe's Lesco 30-0-10 I have found to be one of the cheapest N costs and a very good overall fertilizer.

Edit: Freedom is the only one in the entire lineup that's worth considering.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Only their 0-0-48. They have a good prill size compared to other sources I've found. The others are like trying to spread gravel.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lesco at Lowe's is more expensive than the YardMaster fertilizers.

I've used Flagship. I find it easy to spread. 3 lbs per 1000. That is actually the rate for all the YardMastery products. Whether it be Flagship or Prodiamine . (Dithiopyr is actually 4lbs/ 1000sqft).

I've had good results with it. But it's not the only Fertilzer I use. In spring I use a starter Fert with low NItrogen. I used the YardMastery starter. Then I switch to Milorganite. In the heat, I use the Stress blend. K for turgor. Low Nitrogen not to push growth. In September I switch to Flagship. 
Late October and November I use Scott's Winterguard.

All along I use RGS, Humic 12, Microgreen and Fe.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

I'm using the 24-0-6 for my nitrogen blitz this fall. Used their 12-12-12 in the spring. Soil test showed I had low potassium,

Spreads easy. Grass is definitely growing. 6 of that 24 of nitrogen is slow release, so I'm stopping soon.

I just started all this lawn stuff this year and I was looking for some different NPK combos than I couldn't find at my local Lowe's. Those numbers fit for what I needed to put down. In hindsight, it was pretty expensive. I'll probably look a little harder next year so I don't have to spend as much.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

thecutter64 said:


> Lesco at Lowe's is more expensive than the YardMaster fertilizers.


Not correct.

Lesco  30-0-10  is $72 for 50lb. That means it is 15lb of N and $4.8/lb of N.

Flagship  24-0-6  is $70 for 45lb. That means is a total of 10.8lb of N and $6.48/lb of N.

If you look at other local resources (eg. walmart) you can save even more $$.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I have used the above mentioned YM products. They are more expensive, but you get more minors in the bag.

If your soil test says you need the other ingredients, then it is worth getting it all together.

Read what's in the bag. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I’ve used Flagship. I only bought because I have enjoyed LCN youtube content over the years. My understanding is the micros in it aren’t even grass available.

The LCN content has also become so “pitchy” that I no longer enjoy it. I don’t see me buying any more YM products,


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

I've used flagship and SOP. I will definitely use SOP again. Freedom is the only one that has chelated iron. I probably wont be going with their ferts again and will most likely use urea next year after im done with the flagship bag.


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I am perplexed how the micros in it wouldn’t be grass available? I wonder how that would be known. If it’s true, it would be like “filler”to me and for it not being a cheap off brand, seems hard to believe. Just my thoughts. I also have primarily used Scotts turf builder fert’s and Milorganite over the years with very good success.


----------



## Montana (4 mo ago)

I just used their starter fert 12-12-12 and overseeded with Southern Belle Hybrid here in Chesapeake Va….. we’ll see in 7-10 days…. This is the first time using SB hybrid seed and was surprised it has blue seeds


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dcaf214 said:


> I wonder how that would be known. If it’s true,


Read the section about iron oxide. 









Harrells | Blog Post | Irony in Iron


Harrell’s supplies agronomic solutions for golf course management, lawn care, greenhouse and nursery and specialty agriculture.




www.harrells.com





The other components are so low that it is not worth even mentioning them (0.06%).


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

mxtd30 said:


> I've used flagship and SOP. I will definitely use SOP again. Freedom is the only one that has chelated iron. I probably wont be going with their ferts again and will most likely use urea next year after im done with the flagship bag.


What is SOP fertilizer?
Thanks


----------



## Toddskill (5 mo ago)

Dcaf214 said:


> What is SOP fertilizer?
> Thanks


Sulfate of potash 0-0-48


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Not correct.
> 
> Lesco  30-0-10  is $72 for 50lb. That means it is 15lb of N and $4.8/lb of N.
> 
> ...


Walmart has 12-0-12 50 lbs online for around $15-20 (with MOP).


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

just caught the Lesco 30-0-10 for 42.00 at Lowes on sale plus got another 20% off by purchasing 5-bags. Great deal when you have an acre to fertilize. Otherwise Menards seems to have the best pricing when you break it down to $ per 1000sf.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

All this is moot once you start spraying. Multitudes of advantages over spreading, but I do understand since everyone, including me, starts out with spreading granulars. But with anything, once you get it down and becomes routine, it's not that much more labor intensive than spreading.


----------



## azgasser (May 30, 2021)

I have started doing my own custom spraying. I get my products individually, quick and slow trapeze N, P, micros, etc. Easy to blend to what your yard needs. Can add insect/herbicides along the way to streamline the process. Not been impressed with RGS/Humic products. Seems like too little to make a difference to the soul composition.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

azgasser said:


> I have started doing my own custom spraying. I get my products individually, quick and slow trapeze N, P, micros, etc. Easy to blend to what your yard needs. Can add insect/herbicides along the way to streamline the process. Not been impressed with RGS/Humic products. Seems like too little to make a difference to the soul composition.


This. I spray fungicide and urea together this time of year, for example.


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

Honestly the entire “mainstream” community has distanced itself from one another. Used to be everyone worked together for the good of the DIYer. Now GCI has their own thing with Protene, LCN has YM, Ryan Knorr has simple lawn and is now selling Matt’s stuff. I put down what my soil needs but I’m a stand still for what brand to use.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I think he recently switched up his ingredients. The previous stuff had a lot of oxides. He promoted iron across his lineup but it was all just iron oxide. The new stuff however has ferrous sulfate, iron sucrate, and/or iron EDTA, depending on which product you’re looking at. The K in his 12-12-12 changed from MOP to SOP. It appears he’s moving toward better ingredients, so hopefully the more knowledgeable members here can reevaluate the new stuff. I’m no expert, but the newer stuff appears to be better than his previous formulations, HOWEVER, I still think it’s pricey for what you get. $65 for a bag of 12-12-12 while Home Depot has 13-13-13 for $25. I think the $40 saved could easily cover iron and a lot of the other stuff.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

7-0-20 stress blend did me very good this summer. It kept the lawn looking good without pushing too much growth. This season was all drought, very frustrating season overall. It worked well for me, I was anticipating buying it again next season or if they run any sales during the holidays. I have 419 bermuda and Zeon around my house.


----------



## Gordons (2 mo ago)

Liquid fertilizer typically shows results sooner than slow-release granular fertilizer. Liquid fertilizer is likely the better option if you need to green up your lawn quickly. Because liquid fertilizer provides nutrients right away, it's an ideal starter fertilizer for new lawns.


----------

